# CD11 spotting?



## Greens25

Hi everyone,

I am new to this section of BnB... I haven't been on in a while, found it too hard after losing my identical twins at 11 weeks back in November.

My cycle seems to be back on track but I went to the washroom this morning around 9am and when I wiped there is brownish blood. Not a LOT, I would say a quarter size. It is not like AF at all. not heavy, not red blood.

When it does come out it is EWTM but brownish blood. I put on a pantiliner to see if anything comes out but nothing ever does. I only see when when I wipe.

I also have pains. It started yesterday over my right ovary and now seems to be concentrated in my uterus. Not AF type cramps, more like twinges.

I am a google addict, so of course, I googled it. Everything I read says it is ovulation spotting and in fact about 30% of women experience it. It can be caused by the egg being release.

I doubt it is implantation spotting, as I had a regular cycle last month and I am only at CD11......

My BBT has not spiked yet, but it wont until the day after OV.

Anyone else experience this?

Also, has anyone else experienced this and gotten pregnant that cycle?

Some people have posted that they experienced exactly what I am and then got pregnant that cycle as it can be a sign of strong fertility.


Waiting for hubby to get home from work so we can BD!

HELP!


----------



## MrsKA

Hi Greens25 

Thats exactly what I had those few weeks back when I ended up in hospital but got no explanation for it ! I recon seeing as our hcg levels are so similar it might be a bleed that happens once your hcg is close to being normal but not close enough to start a normal cycle. Also my doctor told me that until your hcg levels are back to normal you don't count any bleeding as a new cycle as it isnt a normal cycle as you can't ovulate until your hcg is gone. As we both know you can get conflicting info so he may well be wrong !


----------



## Greens25

UPDATE:

So the spotting continued today so I called the prenatal clinic at the hospital (I'm already a patient there due to being a patient there before). They said to come in, they did blood work and my bata is 0! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 months after my DandC.


She says it is ovulation bleeding and to just keep trying. I do not need to go back until I get a BFP!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsKA

WOOOOHOOOO thats so awesome !!! Gah my hcg results were 10 yesterday :( next week will be my 12 week mark as well i'm hoping I have the same outcome as you ! fingers crossed !


----------

